
GitHub Learning Lab - soheilpro
https://lab.github.com/
======
diminish
A Very good SEO move, to stir some of the 'lab' traffic away from gitlab.

~~~
spectramax
That's an interesting viewpoint. To be honest, I don't understand SEO and it
is such a big buzz word. If I look up videos on YouTube about SEO, they appear
as if they're selling me a pyramid scheme. Why is the SEO business appear to
be so scammy? I am put off from just learning about it. Same thing with SEO
books on Amazon.

~~~
sv123
All you need to know about SEO: Create good content that people want to link
to, make sure you follow html best practices that have been around since the
90s.

~~~
matz1
Its not enough because you are competing with other for the same spot. You
have to do all of you mentioned + something more that is better than other.

~~~
prepend
I’m not sure. It’s been pretty good for what I need it for, running small
businesses.

I’m constantly bombarded by SEO spam to SEO my wife’s site. She just writes
content, frequently and have genuine activity and ranks higher than all her
competitors who SEO like crazy, but whose sites are vapid.

Granted, would likely get more traffic with SEO, but it’s better, I think, to
put energy into real, useful pages. Rather than trying to trick users or
outtrick other sites.

~~~
matz1
Having good content is important part of seo.

------
tomovo
Not trying to weaken the GitLab brand at all... /s

~~~
bowties2cool
Strongly suggest they open a GitLab Learning Hub.

~~~
lucideer
[https://lab.github.com/](https://lab.github.com/)

[https://hub.gitlab.com/](https://hub.gitlab.com/)

hrmmmm...

Definitely a missed opportunity if they don't.

~~~
grenoire
Middle-school tier politics, I like that.

~~~
portroyal
I think this rivalry should continue; playfully acknowledge what everyone
observes to be true.

Sir Tim said cool urls never die; GitLab, your turn!
[https://hub.gitlab.com](https://hub.gitlab.com) \-- make it happen!

Edit: Your use-case; me. I migrated to your platform and, as an autodidact,
would greatly appreciate a native resource of similar (IMproved) quality.
Thank you.

~~~
sytse
Making the redirect seems like a fun small iteration. We're on it:
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gl-
infra/infrastructure/issues...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gl-
infra/infrastructure/issues/6667)

~~~
northrup
and it's LIVE ;)

~~~
portroyal
May the arms race continue. Godspeed!

------
petetnt
Note that albeit this is a really nice resource, Learning Lab originally
launched in April 2018

[https://github.blog/2018-04-19-introducing-github-
learning-l...](https://github.blog/2018-04-19-introducing-github-learning-
lab/)

------
straws
I gotta say, the "installing" workflow is pretty opaque and confusing. Why do
I need to both authorize GitHub _and_ install a GitHub app? If I elect to only
authorize it for specific repos (instead of read/write access to all of my
repos), why do I need to install it first for some empty project before GitHub
can create the repo for the course I'm trying to access?

~~~
justadudeama
I agree with this. If anyone from GitHub is here, there should be an option to
"create new repository and give access for this course" option.

------
fourier_mode
Gitlab is actually redirecting hub.gitlab.com to lab.github.com.

------
timdorr
This actually looks great for job candidate coding exercises. You can guide
them through working out some problems, and validate each step with an Action.
Neat!

------
agluszak
I thought they were going to announce some new features copied from GitLab :o

------
g105b
This is just lovely for newcomers to Git. Great little mascot, too.

~~~
acomjean
I thought it wasn't good for newcomers to git (which was odd because its
GitHub). I only see three labs:

That being said the paths section[1] does appear to have paths for Git, which
seem quite good.

[1][https://lab.github.com/paths](https://lab.github.com/paths)

Git can be confusing to those who don't use it a lot, I'm always looking for
good entry level resources.

